# imala 720 plug sockets only work on mains?



## Hillfamily (Nov 3, 2014)

I can use the sockets by the sink when hooked up on mains. When i disconnect the mains and select leisure battery they don't. The fridge works on either. Am i missing something.?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Hillfamily said:


> I can use the sockets by the sink when hooked up on mains. When i disconnect the mains and select leisure battery they don't. The fridge works on either. Am i missing something.?


Yep - the sockets will ONLY work when on hook up!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yep, the 12volt leisure battery only supplies the 12volt circuit.
The 220-240volt mains hook up supplies the 220-240volt circuit AND that charges the leisure battery.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Hillfamily said:


> The fridge works on either. Am i missing something.?


PS The fridge should ONLY work on 12volts if the engine is running. 
If it works on 12volts when the engine isn't running you may be missing a very important relay.

Is it a 3-way fridge? That is, one that works on 12 volts or 220-240volts or gas?


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

this is a new MH, yes?
Did you get a manual with it?


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

mgdavid said:


> this is a new MH, yes?
> Did you get a manual with it?


They probably got a manual, however it sounds like they got a very poor handover or even a non-existent one!!

Nidge


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Having just taken delivery of a new van I'll say it's nigh-on impossible to take in all the info at handover time. But I have found everything I have needed to know in the manual. My motto (to myself, but I'm sure it will work for others) is RTFM!
Having said that, I'm impressed with the thoroughness of the Carado/Hymer manual (typical Gemans), maybe other manufacturers' manuals are not so good?


----------

